# 2-3 weeks baby pigeon



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a baby pigeon that is about 2-3 weeks old. I don't know if he's sick or not but I have isolated him from his parents after I noticed that they are not feeding it because he have splayed legs. Right now I am holding him in a box with his legs standing in the right position and with a cloth on him. I am noticing that he is breathing more fast than usual. He drinks when I hold his head in water and try to eat when I place the the food infront of him. Is he stressed or sick?


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzeQSpWQyKE&feature=youtu.be
A short video of the Baby Pigeon...


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You will have to warp his legs. Check my thread and use a sponge.
Will you pls. show a pic without the towel on to see how he holds his legs?
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/splayed-leg-hip-60568-3.html?highlight=splayed+leg/hip

My last attemp was the best. My pigeon was old; the sooner the better for your pigeon.

Make sure it's not too tight around the legs, it cuts the circulation. My pigeons feet got swollon after 1 day with my first wrap.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

He could be stressed and ill, just stressed, or just ill, I should take the cloth off it could be that the reason he can not breath, if the purpose of the cloth is to give warmth use beter a lamp, a heating pad, a water bottle, or put him simply close to the heating.

keep him in a quiet room or corner where people do not walk frecuently, but keep an eye on him

A video gives people always a better picture of what could be going on, post one of the bird if you can.

Maybe this page helps a bit

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/splayleg.htm


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I just made some tape with his legs to hold them right. I had made some times before but with younger ones.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks definitely ill, I just saw the video, do research online about more frecuent ilnesess on squabs.

Take a look on chevita to match the symtopms you see in the squab and the possible treatment.

Post here what medicines you have at home to treat him inmediately the way people tell which one will be the best according to the symptoms

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think his breathing is an indication that the bird is in pain. I can't help but wonder if the the way you have corrected the legs, is causing the pain. If the splay is caused from the hips being out, correcting the legs won't help and cause more harm.
It would be helpful to see the legs with the correction and without.

It isn't necessary to have a towel over him. He's far to old to have the parents sitting on him.
Also, the pieces of corn in his box are way too large to feed him and may cause a blockage if you do feed.
He would be far better off if you feed him defrosted frozen peas until his crop his full and every time it empties. He also needs supplemental calcium and a pinch of red grit every day.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

2 pictures. One of the tape with his legs and one of his ****, if someone knows it is right or not


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

He looks definitely ill, I just saw the video, do research online about more frecuent ilnesess on squabs.

Take a look on chevita to match the symtopms you see in the squab and the possible treatment.

Post here what medicines you have at home to treat him inmediately the way people tell which one will be the best according to the symptoms

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php

I saw that site and under the Rapid Breathing there is writing that say no medication is needed just elimination from other pigeons, well ventilation and good feeding and maybe a little help with vitamins


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Charis said:


> I think his breathing is an indication that the bird is in pain. I can't help but wonder if the the way you have corrected the legs, is causing the pain. If the splay is caused from the hips being out, correcting the legs won't help and cause more harm.
> It would be helpful to see the legs with the correction and without.
> 
> It isn't necessary to have a towel over him. He's far to old to have the parents sitting on him.
> ...


I made the cloth after I saw him breathing like that. I made it because I thought he would feel more safe or comfortable. I fed him that small brown peas "or what they are" and very few corn.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

If someone knows this condition and knows what I have to give him for treatment please tell me. Thank you


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks definitely ill, I just saw the video, do research online about more frecuent ilnesess on squabs.

Take a look on chevita to match the symtopms you see in the squab and the possible treatment.

Post here what medicines you have at home to treat him inmediately the way people tell which one will be the best according to the symptoms

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The poop doesn't look that bad to me. Was he breathing like that before the leg correction?
Please feel where the legs connect to the body. The hip may be out of joint and your correction may be the source of pain. Also, the legs should be taped at the ankle area...not the feet. They should be taped with the kind of bandage that sticks to itself so you can adjust it as needed.The feet need to be taped in a normal standing position and not too close together. Again, if the legs are out of joint at the hip, the correction will not work.
Please do remove the tape from the feet.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't have any pigeon medicines here right now. All I have just humans medicines...
If you know some human medicines that can do good for him please tell me.

I don't know more on it. I just posted everything I know on him :/


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Charis said:


> The poop doesn't look that bad to me. Was he breathing like that before the leg correction?
> Please feel where the legs connect to the body. The hip may be out of joint and your correction may be the source of pain. Also, the legs should be taped at the ankle area...not the feet. They should be taped with the kind of bandage that sticks to itself so you can adjust it as needed.The feet need to be taped in a normal standing position and not too close together. Again, if the legs are out of joint at the hip, the correction will not work.
> Please do remove the tape from the feet.


I'll try removing it now. 2 days ago he was not breathing like this and he was with his leg with no tape. them I made him the tape and was standing correctly but in the morning I found him with the legs in bad position not how they usualy hold them


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Removed the tape and he's standing his legs in the right position :O . Waiting 5 minutes and noticing his breath.

Edit: Still breathing like it was before :/


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

When he's breathing I heard a click, click, click... It's a respiratory problem. I will go and buy the medicine tomorrow


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Buy pigeon and dove seeds mix. The corn is too big. Make sure he drinks water in which put a pinch a salt and sugar. .Open his beak and look inside if you see any yellow stuff/dots in the throat and beak. 
Defrozen green peas pop them in his beak.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Tie his legs from knee down to the ankle. Not too tight. It's not necesary to put the wrap on his toes, unless he has toes problem.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Dima said:


> Buy pigeon and dove seeds mix. The corn is too big. Make sure he drinks water in which put a pinch a salt and sugar. .Open his beak and look inside if you see any yellow stuff/dots in the throat and beak.
> Defrozen green peas pop them in his beak.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow
> 
> Tie his legs from knee down to the ankle. Not too tight. It's not necesary to put the wrap on his toes, unless he has toes problem.


I'm not feeding him corn anymore. I am feeding him like this -> http://callmaart.com/popup_image.php?pID=225 

His mouth looks clear with no dots at all. And why I need to put water and salt in it?
Thank you for helping me!!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Please post a pic./ video as he sits naturaly without tape.
Rapid breathing i've seen, but your pigeon has his beak open while breathing.
Put the pigeon on a heating pad on low; no overheating. 

Regarding anibiotics (Amoxicillin), i was advised by Jaye as it follwos:

"300-350g Pigeon about 60 mg/day, divided into 2 separate doses minimum 8 hours apart. So that means 2 doses of 30mg each.
So, you can mix up a liquid (say you have a 250mg tablet ~ crush well and mix with 5 ml water so the suspension is then 50mg/ml. Then you wanna syringe dose about .6cc of the med twice a day....etc.). Remember to shake the mixture so it becomes cloudy before filling the syringe.
... or ...if it is a tablet/pill and not a capsule....some people also cut up the pill into pieces and then just have the Pigeon swallow the pill piece." Your pigeon must weight less.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes the pigeon is underweight right now. He was ok two days ago but I didn't went to the loft yesterday and my grandfather just put the food and drink for them and go out. He doesn't stand up but he rests with his legs in the right position. Will upload a pic in a minute.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Picture of the baby pigeon without tape
Edit: Although his toes is not right

And if I make salt and sugar in water for this night, would it help him a bit until I buy medicine in the morning?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Very little salt. Salt in not good for the bone growth. Don't forget the sugar. It's good only for sick, injured birds, but not for healthy birds.

Entice him drinking and eating by tapping your finger in the seeds bowl or water bowl.
It's good to know his mouth is clean. 

I don't know if antibiotics are necessary. We need advise on this one.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't see a splayed leg. It could be from the hip if he is not standing. If he stays in the right posture as it is, then he needs to stay like that without moving for at least a week i would say. A wrap would have been good so he doesn't move, to allow his leg to heal.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Dima said:


> I don't see a splayed leg. It could be from the hip if he is not standing. If he stays in the right posture as it is, then he needs to stay like that without moving for at least a week i would say. A wrap would have been good so he doesn't move, to allow his leg to heal.


Will do it, even for the toes to stand in the right position ... It looks like he has no serious sickness .. Just wants a little more attention


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't see splayed legs either. You should keep him with the parents to feed, or give him the frozen and defrosted peas that Charis mentioned. What you are feeding him, if that is his food in the jar, is way to big for a baby that hasn't even weaned. As was mentioned, food that large could cause a blockage. That may be his whole problem. If you can't feed the defrosted peas, at least give him small seeds and try to encourage him to eat. I think he would be better off with the parents. How do you know they weren't feeding him? Because often they are, and we don't see them doing it. Did you check his crop? salt and sugar water is to rehydrate a bird that hasn't been getting fluids.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Follow Jay3 advise; put him back with his parents and watch if tomorrow his breathing changed. Check his crop if it is full, if you do not see that the parents are feeding him.Keep an eye on him. Love reunited families.
As for the slayed leg, i still didn't see it. If he is 2 -3 weeks old he would not be able to stand yet anyway; he most likely would try to walk but on his knees because he is still too young.What is wrong with his toes? Because he is not standing yet and sitting, his toes will not be apart evenly. Crooked toes is not just toe issue is more than that.


Keep us updated with his breathing...


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Dima said:


> Very little salt. Salt in not good for the bone growth. Don't forget the sugar. It's good only for sick, injured birds, but not for healthy birds.


Salt and other electrolytes are good in small quantities but only in a case of dehydration. This can also be the case of racing pigeons after effort.
Sugar or glucose can help a starving bird, also glucose is sometimes used as an energizer for racing pigeons.

But too much salt, as Dima said, can lead to urinary calcium loss. And even worse, a one time dose of less than 1 g of salt is enough to kill a baby pigeon!

Also, sugar or glucose is an ideal medium for Candida or bacteria growth in the crop. Antibiotics may also favor Candida growth too, by the way.


So if the baby is drinking and eating (on his own or being fed, whatever) he doesn't actually need neither the salt nor the sugar!


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

His legs are holding in the right position after I removed the tape. I didn't place him with his parents as they are sitting on another pair of eggs and they abounded their young ones. I placed the bigger one in the loft after his father was being aggressive. I just need to arrange his toes. Today he's breathing less heavy and is recovering slowly without any medicines. I'm not feeding him corn (that yellow one seen on picture). Just feeding him peas not that green ones but they are very similar with the same size. Also he's trying to peck for food any learning how to eat alone.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's good he starts eating on his own and great to hear he's breathing better.
But what is wrong with his toes? Can you put a pic. May be nothing is wrong with his toes; it could be that he is sitting, they may not look equally distanced. Are they crooked?If there is anything wrong with his toes only, you do not need to warp them only, there are shoes, like sandals to keep toes even apart.
Please post a pic.
Regards.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can feed him frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water. They would be easier for him too digest. And after a few feeds, they usually will learn to pick them up themselves. They are soft and easy to pick up, and they also contain some moisture.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll post a pic soon. One of his toes are riding other toes. But not that much.. They re like getting their position alone... and thank you all for your responses


----------

